# سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل



## أرزنا (22 أبريل 2007)

فتاة تعيش في عائلة مؤلفة من أربعة أولاد وهي وحيدة بين ثلاة أشقاء أكبر منها تتعلم في الجامعة وتعرفت على شاب وانغرمت به وأصبحت على علاقة جنسية معه وحملت منه وعندما أخبرته سافر الشاب الى افريقيا وتركها لأنه لا يستطيع الزواج منها لأسباب مادية ... تكتمت الفتاة على أمرها وخافت من أن تخبر أهلها وخافت من ردة فعل أخوها الأكبر وردة فعل المجتمع عليها. وفكرت إن علم أخوها الأكبر لربما يقتل أحد أفراد الشاب أو يقتلها هي وهي تعيش بخوف من حالنها. 
في هذه الحالة ماذا تفعل الفتاة أتذهب الى طبيب النساء وتجهض دون أن يعلم أحد أو تبقي حملها وتواجه عائلتها ومجتمعها وتتحمل هي مسؤولية ما يحصل لها وللأخرين؟ واذا كنتم مكنها ماذا تفعلون؟ ما هي نصيحتكم لها.


----------



## tina_tina (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

الهروب مش هجيب نتيجة
تتحمل نتيجة غلطها مهما كان هى والشاب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

تصلى بدموع و حرارة و تعترف بخطاياها و بعدين

تقول لأهلها و يكونوا كلهم موجودين تجمعهم مع بعض أخواتها و امها و أبوها و تقلهم الخبر

علشان دول أهلها و أخواتها لو حد ثار فيهم أكيد هتلاقى اللى يحامى عنها 

مش هايبقوا كلهم عليها حتى لو هى غلطانة فهتلاقى فى وسطهم واحد يقف جنبها

و لو راحت تجهض نفسها تبقى دى أكبر مشكلة 

هى كدا بتموت نفس .. حرام

و ممكن هى تموت لأنها خطر جدآ ..

هى بس كل اللى تعملة أنها تصلى لربنا و تعترف انها غلطانة

 و بعدين تقول لأهلها و هما هايسعدوها 

بأنهم يقدروا يجيبوا الولد دا لو كان فين و يرجع يتجوزها غصب عنة

ولا تفكر فى هروب ولا تفكر فى أنتحار مفيش أحن من الأهل 

و هما اللى هايحلولها مشكلتها بأمان​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

لوكانت  مسلمه تقول لاى شيخ وهو يمهد لاسرتها بطريقته افضل من ان تواجه هى اسراتها واذا كانت مسيحه تقول لاب اعترافها يكلم هو اسرتها وربنا يستر

اكيد مع صلوات جامده جدا​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

أشكر الاخ الحبيب على طرحه لهذه المشكلة ، كى نتعلم منها ، ونكون دائماً فى يقظة مستمرة ، لان ضربات العدو متلاحقة ، و فى الصميم .

أنصح الاخت الحبيبه بأن تذهب لأى أب كاهن يكون معروف عنه التقوى و الارشاد ، فهى أخطأت .. و لكنها ليست نهاية العالم ، أو نهاية الحياة ... فينبغى عليها إستشارة الكنيسة التى رأسها هو المسيح إلهنا تبارك إسمه .

فجميعنا نُخطىء .. و ما أجمل أن نعود إلى حضن بيت الله ، ففيه الراحه والطمأنينه ، والأمان ، و فيه نغسل همومنا ، و نقترب بالاكثر من المسيح الذى قام .

أرجوا من الاخ الحبيب طارح المشكة أن ينصحها بهذا إن كان فى مقدوره ذلك ، ان تلجأ إلى الكنيسة .. إلى أب إعترافها  .. أو أى اب كاهن حكيم  .


كان المسيح معها يقويها و يرشدها 

صلواتكم من أجلها


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

طبعا هى متقدرش تعمل حاجة 
غير انها تقول لاب اعترافها وتحكى لة الى حصل 
وهوة يرشدها 
او لو اهلها ناس حكيمة وممكن تقدر الامور تقول لهم وهما 
يتصرفوا 
وربنا معاها 
بس المفروض كانت تحكم عقلها قبل قلبها علشان مضعش 
وهى كدة ضاعت فعلا​


----------



## ramyghobrial (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

صعب الاهل يكونو ناس حكيمة في الموقف دة يامرمر 
لانها تعتبر خيانة لثقتهم فيها 
ونصيحتي ليها انها لازم تقول لاب اعترافها 
وهو يمهدلهم
وتكمل حياتها تخدم في الدير مش قصدي تترهبن لا تبقى خادمة 
لان مستحيل اهلها هايتساهلو معاها ابدا 
والصراحه موضوع صعب


----------



## mrmr120 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

مانا عارفة يارامى لو قالت للاب اعترافها 
هوة هيتصرف هيعرف يقول لاهلها ازاى 
وحلوا المشكلة ازاى 
وعارفة ان ممكن اهلها ميرجعوش يثقوا فيها زى الاول
فا اكيد ممكن تروح تخدم وتصلح الغلط الى عملتة 
وترجع لربنا شوية​


----------



## *sara* (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

*موقِف صعب جداا 
رأيي من رأي العزيزة 
w_candyshop_s *


----------



## thelife.pro (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

يجب عليها ان تشرب من الكأس الذي سكبته 
الهروب غير مجدي 
يجب عليها معرفة مدى خطأها 
في هذه اللحظات عليها ان لا تخف من اهلها 
عليها ان تخاف من الله 
عليها ان تعترف بخطئها من اعماقها وان تطلب المغفرة منه وكل شيء عدا هذا فهو عادي 
فعندما اقامة العلاقة معه لم تسال على احد 
والان هي تفكر بالجميع 
وعلى اهلها تقبل الفكرة لان الذي حصل قد حصل ولا يمكن تحريك اي ساكن 
فلنقترب من الله لكي نبعد عن هذه الاشياء كلها 
لكي يقينا الله من شرور الدنيا 

سلاااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## أرزنا (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

شكر الى جميع الذين ردّوا وأعطوا رأيهم وشكر للذين اطلعوا على السؤال وقصة انتهت ولاحقاً سأخبركم 
كيف انتهت


----------



## monlove (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

بصورة مبداية
هي اذاي سمحت لنفسها انها تكون مع علاقة بشاب بالصورة البشعة دي
اولا انا من راي تعروح لاب اعترافها وهو اول خيط ممكن يخفف التوتر اللي هيحصل في البيت 
ويدورا علي حل 
وربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Ramzi (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

انت بتتكلمو عن اييييييييييييييييييييه
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
البنت  ........ مش عارق بس ححكي
1) الله يرحمها وبغض النظر عن الطريقة الي حتوصل لأهلها الفكرة ,, بالعربي حيقتلوها
2) هي الي حنت على حالها ..... 
3) من كان منكم بلا خطيئة فليرجمها أولا بحجر ...... انا كلي خطايا... بس احنى بالمجتمع الشرقي رح أضطر أرميها بحجر

+ + + + + + + + + +
قد تكرهوني على الرد ولكننا جميعا لنا نفس ردي و لكن ما حد قدر يخكيه
†††††† سلام المسيح بقلوبكم †††††††


----------



## أرزنا (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

سلام المسيح ياramzi
 لن نزعل من ردك على الإطلاق بل سنفرح بالصراحة نحن طرحنا كي نستفيد جميعاً وبالمناسبة الفتاة أصبحت أماً لطفلين .... وأحب أن أقول للجميع غير مسموح لها بأن تقراء كل الردود فهي فبإمكان أي شخص أن يرد بالطريقة التي يرتاح فيها نحن نريد أن نستفيد من هذه القصص الحقيقية.
الخاطىء نرجمه بالحجر ... والتائب ماذا نفعل به؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ramzi (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

التوبه تكون لله الذي له المجد 
التوبة عند الاهل ممكنة بس بما انها حامل فانه الموضوع صعب
انا هلا قرأت تكملة خياة البنت
ونشكر الله انها كملت حياتها بسلام


----------



## هانى سليم (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

اختى الغالية دئمن الهروب لا     يحل مشكلة موضوعك دة محتاج موجهة   سريعة وتحملى اى ان كانت النتيجة الجئى الى الكنيسة بحكمة شديدة  شوفى اب كاهن كبير  السن والعقل والحكمة واكيد هو هيتصرف    ومتنسيش تصلى كتير


----------



## أرزنا (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

سلام المسيح:
شكراً لك ياهاني على مرورك وأتمنى عليك أن تتابع تكملة الموضوع فهي تحت عنوان أنا الفتاة العزباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي.
 والله يوفقك


----------



## gergis (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

انا شماس ممكن نتعرف واميلى ممكن اساعدك بالزواج من غير مشكلة


----------



## أرزنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

سلام المسيح ياجرجس
أنا أشكر ردك ومساعدتك بكل محبة  أكمل الموضوع فهو تحت عنوان ( أنا الفتاة العزباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي وعذراً لا أحب أن أراسل إلاً من خلال المنتدى


----------



## دروب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

انا اعتقد انها تتحمل كامل المؤؤلية هي والشاب لانهم حتى ولو غلطو لازم يتحملو نتيجة غلطهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> لوكانت  مسلمه تقول لاى شيخ وهو يمهد لاسرتها بطريقته افضل من ان تواجه هى اسراتها واذا كانت مسيحه تقول لاب اعترافها يكلم هو اسرتها وربنا يستر
> 
> اكيد مع صلوات جامده جدا​



انا مع كاندى فى ردها .....وربنا يرحم ا لجميع .


----------



## mase7ya (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

هية غلطت غلط كبير 
صح  بس مش اخر الدنيا 

ممكن تحكى لحدا قريب منها وهو الى يصارح اهلها
بس فى النهاية لازم اهلها يعرفوا وهما رح يساعدوها 
اما 
الاجهاض رح يكون خطر كبير عليها


----------



## الانبا ونس (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا مع كاندى فى ردها .....وربنا يرحم ا لجميع .




وانا مع دونا وكاندى​​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

يعني هية مش ممكن تظلها ساكتة .. لئن لازم بل نهاية تكبر بطنها ..

فاحسن اشي تسوي زي ما قالو الاخوة .. انو تعترف عند اب الاعتراف و يساعدها هوة

هية مش سهلة الشغلة .. ولا سهلة رح تكون ردة فعلهم و السبب انو طبعا فعلتها مش سهلة .. مش لازم هي تتصور انو ردة فعل اهلها رح تكون عادية 

بكل الاحوال .. نشالله يصير خير .. و تعدي محنتها .. و يرجعلها الشب ابو الطفل


----------



## مينا 188 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

قمة المعاناة التى تعانيها هذه الفتاة بمفردها وخصوصا عندما تختلى بنفسها تشعر وكان الهموم شخص رافع يديه ليقتلها . ربنا معاها اولا . كل الاراء اللى قالوها جميلة جدا ومنطقية بس المشكلة مين اللى هياخد خطوة البداية من الصعب ان هى تاخد قرار بالمصارحة لازم حد يساعدها ويبلغ الاب الكاهن


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

هى البنت غلطانه اكيد
وراى من راى كتير شاركو فى الموضوع
لازم تصارح اب اعترفها لانه هو الوحيد اللى يقدر يحميها حتى من نفسها
انا    اسمع عن الحالات دى ان الكهنه بيودهم اماكن معينه لحدد ميساعد الاهل على تقبل الموقف
هى مش اول وحدة تغلط وياريت منقساش عليها ونقول تتحمل نتيجه غلطها
ايوة صحيح هى غلطت واعترف بغلاطها خلاص خلص الكلام منحكيش كتير 
تقول لاب اعترفها وتروح بيت راهبات تعد فيه لحد متولد  وبعدين نشوف ربنا مرتبلها  ايه
منشاش انى ربنا سامح الزانيه
على فكرة كان فى موضوع قريب من دا كان هنا فى  المنتدا
كان اسمه الفتاه العذباء الحامل ودى كانت بنت بتحكى قصتها بمنتها الشجاعه
" على ما اتذكر حضرتك برضو كاتب الموضوع ولا انا غلطانه"
لما سلمت امرها لربنا لقت المشكله اتحلت
ربنا يساعدها   تقدر تطلع من مشكلتها ويستر على اولادة​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

واضح انى وصلت متأخر ومع ذلك ساوضح رأى
عندما اخطأ فعلى تحمل نتيجة خطئى حتى تكون توبة حقيقية
وليس لمجرد الخروج من أزمة وما فعلتة الفتاة ليس خطأ بسيط
وانما زنى ولقد قال رب المجد من طلق امرأتة الا لعلة الزنى 
فهو يزنى ومن تزوج من زانية فهو زانى
من هنا أقول جرمها كبير ولكن باب التوبة دائما مفتوح 
وليس معنى كلامى ان تنتحر او تجهض نفسها
لانها بذلك تتحول من جرم الى جرم اخر
بل عليها مصارحة اهلها باى وسيلة وتتحمل نتائج رد
الفعل وهنا لا تهاون ولا استهتار فهو جرم كبير
وعليها ان تعيش بقية عمرها تصوم وتصلى
لربها ليغفر ذنبها وحتى ولو نبذها المجتمع 
والاهل فهى تستحقة ويا ليتها تكون عبرة لمن لا يعتبر
ودمتم بود ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

*هى ممكن تصلى جامد اوى وتتوب من قلبها توبة حقيقية فعلاً*
*وصدقونى ربنا لا يترك الخطاة لأنو حنون وعادل*
*ولازم بعد كدة تروح تعترف لأبونا فى الكنيسة وترجع تناقش اهلها فى الموضوع ده*
*وربنا معاها يارب ويساعدها و يحافظ على كل بناتنا المسيحيين*​


----------



## mazen3 (19 مايو 2008)

اولا يجب ان تعالج الامر بشكل هادي وحكيم الخوف كل الخوف انها تصاب باكتئاب حاد لاانو طبعا الخوف ممكن يوودي الي الياس احب اقولها انو يسوع بيحبها جدا وانو اكيد لاازم يكون ليها لرجاء واطلب من اسرة المنتدي انها تصلي بقلب واحد ونحدد يوم لكي نصلي من اجلها لكي الرب يرفع عنها هذة التجربة ويساعدها 
وتذكري انة كل انسان بيخطي ولا تفقدي السيطرة والتوبة تغسل القلب والله قادر انو يحل مشكلتها 
ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح اطلب اليك يا راب ان ترفع كل الالم عن هذة الفتاة وان تساعدها في اجتياز هذة المحنة يارب يسوع المسيح انت الذي تستطيع وحدك ان تصنع المعجزات وان ترفع عنا كل الاتعاب ايها الرب يسوع يا من تحنن علي الزانية وغفر لها ذنوبها وقال لها اما دانك احد ولا انا ادينك لا تدين هذة الفتاة بل اغفر لها هذا الخطاء وتذكر يا راب انة ليس مولود امراة يتذكي امامك لاان الانسان خاطي ولو حياتة يوما واحدا علي الارض ارحم هذة الفتاة وارحم اسرتها وارفع غضبك عنهم وافتقدهم بخلااصك امين
ان كان من الممكن ان يتدخل احد لحل هذة القضية والاتصال بلشاب ومحاولة العثور علية وان يتكلم معة ويحاول ان يقنعة وارجو من كاتب الموضوع ان يطمئنا علي حالتها وشكرا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سؤاااال فتاة عزباء حامل*

المواجهه حل ممتاز ولكن لو واجهت اهلها لوحدها ممكن تتحول الى كارثة 

اتفق فى الرأى مع مشرفتنا كاندى ومشرفنا الغالى REDEMPTION

الحل هو الاعتراف امام اب اعترافها وطلب منه اخبار اهلها بذلك


----------

